# Consejos para Preamp para bajo eléctrico



## morris888 (May 29, 2008)

Hola, estaba interesado en crear un preamp para un bajo electrico pasivo, queria implementar un equalizador de dos o tal vez tres bandas.  Pensaba hacer el EQ con operacionales y el amplificador de pequeña señal con fet. Queria consejos sobre que IC podria utilizar, pensaba utilizar el J201 para el FET y el LM4558 para el filtro, a ver si me pueden aconsejar que otros semiconductores podria utilizar.


----------



## ricardodeni (May 30, 2008)

hola, en lo personal a mi me gusta mas el TL 072 o el NE 5532 que el  4558 ( son gustos ), podes poner un socalo en la placa que diseñes y vas probando cual te gusta mas.

si te interesan puedo subir circuitos de la marca fender, gallien o ampeg , hay algunos que son simples.

uno simple que arme fue el fender frontman 25 B de 25W y te digo que suena muy muy bien, si no queres hacer la parte de la salida podes armar solamente el pre y adaptarle la potencia que quieras. los controles que tiene son: gain, bass, mid, treble.

avisame.
saludos,Ricardo.


----------



## morris888 (May 30, 2008)

es buena idea lo del socalo, voy a ver si consigo esos integrados, aunque aqui en mi pais es dificil conseguir buenos componentes, pero lo voy a intentar.

Si pudiera subir esos circuitos de fender o ampeg te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## vinho (May 31, 2008)

Hola. 
Alguien podría indicarme cuál es la impedancia de salida típica de un bajo y también su nivel de señal, por favor?


----------



## elecrton (Jun 1, 2008)

Unas cosas que puedo aclarar: 
                                                  Al que pregunto acerca de la impedancia del bajo (osea delos micros del bajo) y sobre su voltaje "tipico" de señal de salida le digo: La impedancia de los micros se podrìa llegar a pedir al fabricante de el bajo, esto es muy engorroso y quiza no lo consiguas por lo que te recomiendo que o bien tengas acceso a un analizador de impedancias (lo cual no creo ya que salen 17000 dolares) y midas la impedancia de tus micros o que con un osciloscopio (seguro que tienes acceso a uno) hagas un circuito RLC con C fijo y conocido y con R fijo y conocido, luego le inyectas una señal y la varias hasta hacerlo entrar en resonancia, hay mides la frecuencia de la señal y de una formula despejas el valor de L )la formula no la recuerdo pero una vez lo hice con los micros de la viola de un amigo y funciona). por otro lado con respecto a lo del voltaje de salida: eso no se podria decir que es tipico ya que si pulsas suave la cuerda el voltage sera`pequeñio y si la pulsas fuerte sera grande. Sin embargo se podrìa decir (no es completamente correcto pero.....) que tiene una V maxima y la puedes medir con el osciloscopio pulsando la cuerda al maximo y activando el trigger para retener la señal maxima. Mucha suerte y cuentame como te fue.
Ahora solicito ayuda:
                                 Màs que ayuda solicito me pases los circuitos de los efectos y amplificadores para bajo ya que tengo uno el cual lo enchufo a un Beringher BXL450 y si bien suena lindo me gusta experimentar. Gracias.


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo electron, si puedes nos cuentas cuanto te da la Z y los Vout Max y Min, bueno pero te cuento que el rango de Vout pico-pico debe estar al rededor de los 2 Voltios como Maximo, sin embargo seria interesante saber cual es el rango de trabajo de tu bajo, solo por saber...


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Ago 5, 2009)

tengo problemas con el pre de fender frontman  suena un silbido mui molesto


----------



## Selkir (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola ricardodeni, ¿podrías subir esos pre que has comentado? Estoy pensando en hacerme un ampli para mi bajo y no se que pre poner, por lo que me interesa, al menos, analizar los que has comentado.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maritto (Nov 18, 2009)

estaria bueno que se subieran esos circuitos fender no?


----------



## ahernandezcastro (Jul 14, 2011)

ricardodeni dijo:


> hola, en lo personal a mi me gusta mas el tl 072 o el ne 5532 que el  4558 ( son gustos ), podes poner un socalo en la placa que diseñes y vas probando cual te gusta mas.
> 
> Si te interesan puedo subir circuitos de la marca fender, gallien o ampeg , hay algunos que son simples.
> 
> ...



hola ricardo bendiciones. Te hago una pregunta estos circuitos que tienes son preamp de bajo pero habla de circuitos internos en el instrumento?. Si es asi me gustaria q postearas algunos..gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Buscá por aquí :

*Audio: Pequeña señal* 

*Audio: Gran señal* 

Saludos !


----------

